# Compare The Costs of Long Term Care Options In Your Area  (Nursing Homes, Assisted Living, Home Care



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

This link to an AARP calculator gives you estimated costs of nursing homes (private & semi private rooms), assisted living (private room), adult day care, home health aid and homemaker costs in your area. You can select up to 10 years for nursing home and assisted living stays. This calculator will even allow comparison between two different areas or states.
http://www.aarp.org/relationships/caregiving-resource-center/LTCC/?intcmp=HP-LN-sec2-pos3


----------

